# How to make virgin image of hard drive



## FredThompson (Oct 6, 2002)

I'd like to do a complete reset of an S3 HD TiVo to virgin configuration then make a SApper-compatible image. How is this done?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

The close as you can get to a virgin image is to do a c&de followed by doing a truncated backup and then restore to a drive that has been zeroed out.


----------

